# Sewing machine cabnet/table



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I have not seen a sewing table on the forums yet, so I thought I would post the unit I created for the better half. This was a fun build, I got to build in "do-dad"  compartments, and the challenge of the large front door,,, not forgetting the fold back top. 

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi John,

Though done at a smaller scale than most of your projects, still it displays the talents of a true craftsman at work. Very nice piece.

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

NIce Job John

You better get your motors soon or you will go nuts trying to find something to do...  I can almost see you sitting on the edge of the chair waiting for them.. LOL

========


=======


Check twice! said:


> I have not seen a sewing table on the forums yet, so I thought I would post the unit I created for the better half. This was a fun build, I got to build in "do-dad"  compartments, and the challenge of the large front door,,, not forgetting the fold back top.
> 
> I hope you enjoy!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful job John, there seems no end to your talents.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi John: You have done a good job. Firstly because you did not copy hence make the mistake that so many manufactured sewing cabinets make. Namely, they center the sewing machine in the middle of the cabinet. Hence, the business end of the sewing machine is so far to the left that the sewer has no room for their left leg unless the leg is toothpick in size. Obviously you looked, saw, & designed accordingly.

Lee


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*DC hook up?*

Very nice looking table John, but where does the dust collection hook up at?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John very nice. Like the storage on the door.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great piece of furniture, John. I'm sure your lady is very pleased with it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

How did you find time to make that, while working on the CNC? 
Are you going to paint it?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Are you going to paint it?"

Don't take the bait John!


----------



## idigjars (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi John, great looking cabinet. You do beautiful work. Thanks for sharing the pics with us and best regards. Paul


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

John,

Wonderful work, but you have no idea how much trouble you will get me into if my wife sees this 

That really is one nice sewing cabinet.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen for you kind words. 

The off-set sewing machine was yvonne's (wife) thinking. It was a complaint when she used my daughter in laws,,,,,, seems with it centered, you were either reaching or cramping your legs. I was set to put it in the center, I like a balance look,,,,, I can not take the credit Yvonne showed me the error of my thinking.  

She wanted a storage for the small items, so the door compartments and metal cans and holders, and I made the holder removable. Different, but fun doing, I don't do a lot of small work like little compartments and so on. 

The missing motors, yes,,,,,,, they will be ordered at the end of the month, as I posted the cost over runs were quite high and we are about $450. over what we thought we would spend,,,   We want this puppy finished as much as everyone else,,, Oh yea! We are working on it.

The dust collection system was "rejected" but think,,, potential here, the only sewing machine with a dust pick up for threads. BTW the idea is open source so use it if you want   

Painting,,,,,,,, thinking,,,,,,,, still thinking....... NOPE   I really like oak, the grain is so eye pleasing to me.

Thanks again for the coments, that was a fun build.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

John, very nice sewing cabinet, I'm sure your wife loves it. You are true talent!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Rolf

Thanks for the kind words. 

It was a "I wish I had a sewing cabinet",,,, me putting foot in mouth  ,,,,, "You can do that", me putting foot in mouth,,, "sure" Case closed, need I say more.  

Your signature saying is one I use on a regular basis. I like Hannibal Smith and the saying "I love it when a plan comes together".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gosh John, you really lucked out that your wife didn't see the plans for the table with the built in machine lift or the deluxe set up with fold out extensions for a serger...

By clicking this link: http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=sewing+machine+plan


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Good morning Mike

The lift up mech available at Lee Valley was of interest,BUT the cost out weighed the usefullness.My CNC has the priority at this time for disposible workshop income.  

A person needs to set priorties, YUP! 

Have a great day, off to my Friday working day. I think a good day, a couple of meetings and the week wind down. TGIF


----------

